# Diner's Have Rights!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

From the Los Angeles Times Food section an article on Diner's rights!!!:


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

Andy,

Great to hear from you! Sorry I haven't been an active poster recently, but I do lurk frequently.

To answer your question, I agree with almost all of these and they are already our policies that are strictly enforced. I created Domaine Hudson as a place I would like to go to, and (substantially) all of these items are also on my personal Diner's Bill of Rights.

The only 2 I have issues with are #3 and #6. For #3, if we left it up to diners choice of times to make a reservation, everyone would say "7pm". This would cause numerous problems as the kitchen would get all the orders at one time, the servers would get all their tables at once, and we would only seat the restaurant one time. The bottom line (at our 19 table, 76 seat restaurant) - we fill the tables once, we break even. We fill them twice, we generate a modest return.

For #6, if you make a reservation for 6pm and we seat you then, and the rest of your table doesn't arrive until 7pm or later, we can only use your table once during the night. See above comments to #3 for why this is a problem.

Would love to discuss this with you more if needed.

Got any plans to come East? Would love to catch up/share wine/talk/etc.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*Cuffthis honored in Wilmington*

Domaine Hudson is a great little wine bar/restaurant with wonderful food and nice ambience. If ever any AAAC guys are in the Philadelphia/Wilmington area and want a meet up, PM or email me. Tom an Meg are super people and are doing their part for sartorial excellence by giving discounts to gentlemen wearing pocket squares.

Tom Hudson, AAAC member "cuffthis" will be honored in Wilmington, DE as entrepeneur of the year. See below note from Mrs. Cuffthis:

In 2002, Tom and I followed our love of renovating old homes and became city residents. Over the years, Tom has demonstrated his passion for the City of Wilmington and his belief in what the city could become. His tenacity in overcoming obstacles to establishing a small business and his persistence in delivering the highest quality to his patrons is a model for other entrepreneurs and proof that Wilmington restaurants CAN be vibrant and on a par with those of larger cities.

On Nov. 15, Tom will be recognized for his commitment to the City of Wilmington with CityLife's Entrepreneur of the Year Award. The award is given to "an entrepreneur in the City of Wilmington whose vision coincides with the continuing growth of the city" by being "a part of the city's renaissance..."

As you can imagine, being in the restaurant business has been tough at times, but I have loved every minute of it! Thank you, Tom, for your vision, and thanks to everyone for your support


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn newspapers that require registration!

BTW, it should be "Diners' Rights" and "Diners have rights".


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Rossini said:


> Damn newspapers that require registration!
> 
> BTW, it should be "Diners' Rights" and "Diners have rights".


Could somebody who's already registered please cut and paste this article...I'm too buisy (secret code for too lazy) to register... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Moi aussi, yo tambien, me too.


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

tsherry said:


> Domaine Hudson is a great little wine bar/restaurant with wonderful food and nice ambience. If ever any AAAC guys are in the Philadelphia/Wilmington area and want a meet up, PM or email me. Tom an Meg are super people and are doing their part for sartorial excellence by giving discounts to gentlemen wearing pocket squares.


Wow. TSherry is my idea of a gentleman. The last time he was in my restaurant/wine bar, we spilled some sauce on his brand new cashmere sport coat, and he turns around and compliments us! 

TSherry, thanks for your continued support!


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*How did he know???*

Now just how the heck did he know it was cashmere??? Oh, that's it...his wife hugged me when we came in. Just checking the merchandise I see. It's a Boglioli that I got at the recent 25% off jacket sale at Virtual Clothes Horse.


----------

